# CGC Quest



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Yay! The new club sounds great. Noelle is totally going to blitz her CGC!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like you have found a good match. You are not the only one who has left a class after one session. It seems that the more you know about training and about your own dog, the more selective you become about the training methods used in a class. It is a good thing to look out for the best interest of your dog; dogs need an advocate. Kudos to you for knowing your dog and recognizing better training methods.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

After a few misses, this place sounds fabulous! I'm ever so glad you found it. I'm sure you will get that CGC in no time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those three things were the hardest exercises for Lily too. If she did it, Noelle will. For Javelin it was really just the separation that was tough for him.

You will get this done!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

This stuff annoys the heck out of me. 

I understand that most of you ladies are different, but I tend to speak up to jerks. And then follow it up with action if necessary. I wonder if PF should start collecting names of clubs and trainers who fail the grade as fair and dog-savy instructors.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I have to tell you, hearing that even someone as obviously good at training as you are struggles with aspects of training, makes me feel a little better about Lizzy's and my difficulties. Not that I'm glad you have struggles! But, I get so discouraged when I take Lizzy to class and I have trouble getting her to focus on me because she is SO interested in what everyone else is doing - and appears so desperate for attention from the trainer! ('Cause, she's attention-deprived at home. Ha.) I'm aiming for both a CGC and a Therapy dog certification, and sometimes it seems so unlikely! I have to remind myself that she's only 10 months old, and that even Noelle - who seems SO bright to me! - isn't perfect right out of the gate. Thanks for sharing your efforts and giving me hope!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh, that was a terrible place, I found it hard to read how the trainer yanked on noelle, no wonder you didn't go back. It sounds like you've found a great place now though, and I'm sure you'll have no problem. Abbey has a hard time containing her excitement when someone wants to pet her too.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> This stuff annoys the heck out of me.
> 
> I understand that most of you ladies are different, but I tend to speak up to jerks. And then follow it up with action if necessary. I wonder if PF should start collecting names of clubs and trainers who fail the grade as fair and dog-savy instructors.


I couldn't stay quiet if someone tried that with my girls, he would have gotten a good lashing from my tongue. There may have been others in the class that were uneasy with his methods, who knows.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think it is best to leave such a draconian trainer. I do think the Marquis de Sade reference sounds appropriate. I had interviewed more than a few of trainers who all said they had service dog experience. The first trainer we had was a bit on the militant side and I didn't continue lessons with him. Our second trainer said our first trainer comes from a military dog training background and I should always look for a female trainer. Unfortunately, the second trainer couldn't help with service dog training but he told me to be careful who you expose your dog to. Some people are just inexperienced scammers, other people's training style will ruin a soft dog, and finally, your dog will tell you who works well for him. So now I have a female service dog trainer who trains dogs for a veterans program.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think Click n' Treat that if anyone started to put a prong collar on my little dogs or were harsh, as meek and mild as I am. I seriously would have lost it with that guy...I'm only 5'3" and not a very big frame but I very well may have punched that dude and told him off. That's no way to treat an animal. And no one would get away with doing that, unscathed in some fashion to one of my dogs. I'm so very glad you found a nice trainer. People like that should be reported for animal abuse. You could write something in the opinion page of a newspaper. It can be done without risking libel...just tell of your experience. It can be posted at animal shelters, in vet's offices...something that is YOUR opinion about this creep. Hopefully someone will put that jerk in his place. Cowardly, weak, unmanly, and just psycho to beat up on a creature so much smaller and weaker. It disgusts me.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Archie's sat for petting ONE time in his life, and it happened to be the day of his CGC test last year. Seriously, it was a miracle. We're actually about to start another CGC/CGC-A class (so it's a little more advanced than the last class, but same basic stuff) to get him up to the level I actually want him to be before we move on to other types of training. So I feel your pain, for sure!

So glad you found a good trainer! I know you can do it this time!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was upset with the aggressive class, and I did halt it. It was after Noelle yelped that I put a halt to it and took my dog back from the so-called trainer. I started clicker training and ignoring the guy, while he talked about bribing dogs. There was one other man in the class, who agreed about how stupid it is to biscuit train your dogs. They bullied the dogs and me, which made it even worse. Do I leave and hear them laugh about me behind my back? Do I push through the class and just bite my lip and get through? No easy answer. There were two men in the room and me, and the whole thing was ugly, not just for Noelle, but for me, too. I called the owner of the dog training club and let them know how upset I was. 

This was a former military trainer who was all about brawn and toughness. Jerk. I thought I was going to class with the same trainer as Francis. That's a mistake I'll never make again.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I was upset with the aggressive class, and I did halt it. It was after Noelle yelped that I put a halt to it and took my dog back from the so-called trainer. I started clicker training and ignoring the guy, while he talked about bribing dogs. There was one other man in the class, who agreed about how stupid it is to biscuit train your dogs. They bullied the dogs and me, which made it even worse. Do I leave and hear them laugh about me behind my back? Do I push through the class and just bite my lip and get through? No easy answer. There were two men in the room and me, and the whole thing was ugly, not just for Noelle, but for me, too. I called the owner of the dog training club and let them know how upset I was.
> 
> This was a former military trainer who was all about brawn and toughness. Jerk. I thought I was going to class with the same trainer as Francis. That's a mistake I'll never make again.




That is really awful. I hope you got your money back. In situations like that I would tolerate it until the end and never come back again and then leave a review online about your experience so it doesn't happen to others.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

LizzysMom,

Noelle in her first CGC class was nine-months-old and she was everywhere except where I wanted her to be.

Me: Sit.
Noelle: That smells interesting. What is that on the floor? Smells like old hot dogs.
Me: Sit.
Noelle: Oh, what is that smell? Is that? Is that? It can't be! Sheltie butt!
Me: Leave it, sit.
Noelle: Leave it? Okay. Left it. But, what's that smell over here?

She sniffed the floor, and jumped around, and acted like she had never been on a leash before. What a disaster. It was so embarrassing. 

Noelle is almost 18 months old and now she's able to focus on training. So, hang in there. Puppies are hard work. I ended up lowering my expectations and I decided we were just pretending to train and socializing her to the ring environment, rather than trying to teach her anything. That helped with the frustration.

The most useful thing to train right now, LizzysMom is the Look At That game. It will save you so much grief and make life much better in class. 
Give this video a try.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I know you and Noelle are going to do wonderful this time round. All the work you have put into training Noelle to be out in public as a service dog is going to pay off.

I go to class about a half hour early to give Babykins a chance to pee/mark and for us to settle down. For the AKC CGC (Canine Good Community), CGCA (Canine Good Community Advanced) and TDI (Therapy Dog International) sometimes some of the other people would be there so we would practice the loose leash walking/talking/shaking hands etc. with someone else with their dog. It really helped because these were people with the same goals so they took it seriously when we practiced.

I only had Babykins for 2 months when we took this class and we passed this the first time through..........and I think it was because I took her out to stores etc. exposing her to lots of people, noises and distractions. You've been doing that with Noelle for awhile so I think you're much more advanced that I was.

My biggest problem was Babykins whining during the separation. We did all kinds of things like closing doors in the house for various separation times, having friends hold her when walking in the park while I went to hid for short times. It worked. I know you'll get Noelle to that place too since you're committed to her training. 

I do hope it works out because I know you'll enjoy taking those other classes as you grow your bond with Noelle.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement! I've got one more week of the current class we're in (basic obedience), so I'm going to concentrate on my "homework" for that class this week, and then I'm really going to work on the "Look At That" game before I start another class. I can see where it will be very useful.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Before we trained Look At That, Noelle was driving me crazy because I couldn't keep her attention. The world was so exciting, and I was just this fool holding on a leash. Noelle zigzagged everywhere, sniffing this, running left, and right, and rearing up on hind legs. Noelle forgot that I existed when she got distracted. AND SHE WAS ALWAYS DISTRACTED! 

Then we stared playing Look At That. At first it was a lot of yo-yo behavior, with her looking at the distraction, glancing at me, looking at the distraction again. But, the more we played, the more Noelle discovered that I'm interesting, too. Often I'm more interesting than whatever was distracting her. So, now when I notice Noelle is distracted, I cheerfully tell her to Look At That! And like a switch going off in her head, she glances at the distraction and then looks me in the face. 

What I like about this game is it gives Noelle permission to be distracted, and a way out of her distracted head space, at the same time. I already used it in my new class when Noelle was sniffing the floor, and distracted by a dog barking. It's a nice tool to have in the training tool kit.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I think the separation is going to be hard on her. Noelle is my shadow, but she no longer panics right away if I leave her alone in my room. I am very curious how our teacher is going to help us with this because the calmest malamute in the world also gets upset when his mommy leaves. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so happy that you have put the bullies and the ribbon chasers in the past and found a place that will be good for both of you! Success is now assured, I have no doubt! 
GO NOELLE!!!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow- good for you for persevering and finding a kind trainer! It sounds like you have a good sense of how to protect your dog and yourself. It's too bad you had to wade through the bullies on the way. I've had a couple strange experiences with trainers as well. Good luck and keep us posted on Noelle's progress!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

ClickNTreat - do you mind sharing what you use for training treats? Also, what you feed as meals? You do so much training, and I've "heard" you describe it as "raining treats" and "cookie party", so I assume you're pretty generous with the treats. Lizzy is a very picky eater - I finally found a freeze-dried raw that she will eat - so any treat I use for training has to be pretty high value even for the easy stuff. But, I worry about giving her too much of any treat that is not good for her. And, I don't want to end up overfeeding her either (although, as picky as she is, that's not TOO likely). But, she's a small mini, so it wouldn't take much to overfeed.

Also, how's the CGC training coming along? That's the next step for us - AFTER I teach her to play the "Look at That" game!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I use a lot of human grade meat. Chicken breasts, cooked up and sliced into tiny bits, like the size of your little fingernail are gobbled with joy. I also use Zukes Mini Naturals, she's fond of salmon flavor.

Speaking of salmon. This will make your kitchen smell like a fish factory exploded, so you may not want to make these. However...

1 14 oz can el cheapo brand canned salmon, drained.
2 cups flour
2 eggs

Mix well. Spread thinly on parchment paper, bake at 350 for 20 minutes, or until kinda crunchy kinda doughy. Cut into itty bitty bits with a pizza cutter. Cool, portion, and freeze.

Like I said, the kitchen smells like a fish factory blew up. However, Noelle will turn herself inside out to get some. They hold up well in a zipper bag at class. When we go to class, I bring a mixture of tiny bits of cheese, Zukes treats, and salmon treats. I also bring an emergency treat, which is when the dog totally loses track of me. Something I can stick on her nose and make her spin around and look at me no matter what. That's frozen liverwurst, which gets my hands gross, so I also bring wet paper towels.

CGC remains elusive. We're in a new class. I'm not sure if it's a good fit for us or not. The teacher tends to go too far first and back up to where the dogs are able to succeed. To put it another way, she sets the bar too high, let's the dogs figuratively crash into the bar, then lowers it. I'm not sure I like that method because it's somewhat confusing Noelle. 

However, sit for petting has improved a lot, so there is that.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Good for you sticking with the CGC. My spoo struggled with the greeting from a friendly stranger, even though we practiced with dog knowledgeable friends and strangers alike on neighborhood walks. In hindsight, that's a part of his personality and comes with the package of everything else that I wanted in a dog. A few good trainer friends told me not to worry about it, he's still a puppy, but I wanted that CGC so bad. (It's a requirement to advance to other classes, so there was some logic to it).

He also struggled with the exam part, even though he shows in conformation. Go figure.

For liverwurst, I slice into maybe 1/4" slices and dehydrate in the oven at 200. I store the slices in the freezer and take out as needed, cutting into tiny bits. It's one of my highest value treats. I also dehydrate tilapia (in those bulk bags from Sam's or Aldi's), cut into pieces before drying. Smelly treats rock!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay, so I bought liverwurst today - and salmon. Scooterscout, about how long do you leave it in the oven to dehydrate it? 

And, I'll be surprised if Lizzy ever learns to sit still for petting.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you! I am also curious about the liverwurst. 200 degree oven for how long? Highest value treat for Buck, too.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Lizzy's Mom, I hear you. Sit for petting quickly turns into leap for joy, or, Noelle's specialty, flop into a down, scoot on her belly, flop over for a belly rub, sit again, leap up for joy.

It's getting better, by inches, but I'll take inches.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

LizzysMom said:


> Okay, so I bought liverwurst today - and salmon. Scooterscout, about how long do you leave it in the oven to dehydrate it?
> 
> And, I'll be surprised if Lizzy ever learns to sit still for petting.


It takes a few hours. Honestly I haven't timed it, but I don't start unless I have a few hours at home to check it, and I flip it from time to time. I used to use a dehydrator. After the last one broke (I dehydrate garden crops) I decided to use the oven, which from an energy perspective might be better, as it is gas, even though it's larger. The convection setting didn't seem to make a difference in the time required.


----------

